# Lost pouch!



## Urchinia (Feb 14, 2018)

One of my villagers just sent me on a scavenger hunt to find a lost pouch. This is too cute!


----------



## Charmed (Feb 14, 2018)

Merengue asked me to find her a lost bottle on the beach as well. I found it by fishing.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Feb 14, 2018)

That's so cute! I was wondering what these "other requests" were and I haven't played enough today yet to get any. I love that they keep introducing new mechanics and improving old ones. Nintendo's attention to these kinds of things is why I've been an AC addict since the DS Lite first came out. (And I recently had to use phone support due to an old email expiring and they were super fast and helpful! So unused to that from huge corporations these days.)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 14, 2018)

Haha Bunnie told me she lost her pouch while collecting shells on the beach and I had no idea where to look until I saw this.  How did you manage to do that, Bunnie? XD


----------



## Imaginetheday (Feb 15, 2018)

I was sent to find a book.


----------



## Gruntilda (Feb 15, 2018)

Love this new feature!


----------



## AndroGhostX (Feb 15, 2018)

I have some news regarding this new feature. So after the update, Raddle asked me to find a pouch. I don't read the text (just mash buttons) so I saw that he wanted me to look for something, but I didn't know where to look and what to look for so I didn't bother doing the request. Lol I'm pathetic. Anyway... After reading this thread, a day after his request, I ask him to give me a hint about the pouch. He says he may have lost it lounging on the beach. So I look around Saltwater Shores and fish but find nothing. Turns out by lounging on the beach he meant Sunburst Island, which there is a recliner thing there.

So two things to note here:
1. Requests like these don't seem to dissapear after a day or so (I completed the request 2 days after).
2. You can ask the animal for a hint if you miss the information the first time


----------



## NiamhACPC (Feb 16, 2018)

AndroGhostx said:


> 1. Requests like these don't seem to dissapear after a day or so (I completed the request 2 days after).



Good to know, thanks! 



> 2. You can ask the animal for a hint if you miss the information the first time



If you read the text of the original request carefully enough it should give a hint as to which beach they're on. I can't remember the details now but one of the animals sent me to a beach and in their description it was clear which one. So just make sure you read carefully the first time and you should be fine. I'm glad I read here that some items need to be fished up, though! I kept looking in the trees thinking I was missing something before I remembered to try fishing.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 16, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Haha Bunnie told me she lost her pouch while collecting shells on the beach and I had no idea where to look until I saw this.  How did you manage to do that, Bunnie? XD



lol i got this too, except it was sprinkle who requested it. I love this new feature! It's so cute. <3


----------



## joelmm (Feb 17, 2018)

I think it's a good addition to the game. Find the lost object!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 17, 2018)

I think it's a great new feature and a fun little search and find. Only had two so far, a book and a pouch! Both of them were in the orchard. XD


----------



## 50m4ra (Feb 18, 2018)

They give a hefty reward for returning them, I've gotten 2000 bells one time and 50(!) Wood another.


----------

